# Verhaltensregeln mtb-news.de



## Marcus (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

wenn viele Menschen miteinander kommunizieren, müssen einige Verhaltensregeln eingehalten werden. Das gilt auch für die Diskussionsforen und andere Bereiche auf MTB-News.de. Wenn sich alle an diese Regeln halten, steht einer lebhaften, interessanten Debatte nichts im Wege:

*Neulinge begrüßen*
Wenn neue Benutzer im Forum ankommen, begrüße sie in unserer wachsenden Community. Hilf neuen Mitgliedern, sich auf MTB-News.de zurechtzufinden und ermögliche ihnen einen guten Start in unserer Community!

*Keine Angriffe*
Greife keinen anderen Benutzer an. Persönliche Attacken werden hier nicht toleriert. Hinterfrage die Meinungen und den Standpunkt von anderern, aber tue dies überlegt und respektvoll – ohne Beleidigungen, Beschimpfungen, Boykottaufrufe, Verleumdungen, Provokationen usw..

*Beiträge sauber halten*
Es gibt andere Orte, an denen vulgäre und obszöne Sprache, Bilder und solches Benehmen toleriert wird – auf MTB-News.de ist das jedoch nicht der Fall. Solche Inhalte oder Aufforderungen zum Veröffentlichen solcher Inhalte werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Sollten Dir solche Inhalte auffallen, melde sie bitte.

*Die wichtigste Regel: einfach beim Thema bleiben!*

Außerdem sind Inhalte mit folgendem Hintergrund nicht erwünscht und werden mit den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln bekämpft:


Strafrechtlich relevante Inhalte
Diskriminierung von einzelnen Menschen und Gruppen von Menschen
Rassismus jeglicher Art
Gewaltverherrlichung
Politisierung
Verbreitung von unwahren Nachrichten (Fake News) oder Desinformation
Diffamierung von öffentlichen Personen oder Gruppen


Werbung, direkte und auch versteckte, wie die allzu oft genannte Adresse einer Firma oder Website
Beschimpfungen, Kraftausdrücke, offensichtliche oder versteckte Feindseligkeiten
Permanente Provokation anderer Mitglieder
Veröffentlichung persönlicher Gespräche/privater Nachrichten/privater Informationen ohne Einwilligung aller Betroffenen
Umgehung des Entzugs der Schreibrechte
Diskussionen über gesperrte Nutzer


„spamming“, Erstellen von völlig unpassenden oder unerwünschten Beiträgen
„cross-posting“, Erstellen von Nachrichten gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren
„flaming“, Angriffe auf Mitglieder oder Moderatoren
„Nach-oben-Schieben“ von Themen im Forum: es ist nicht gestattet, eigene Themen durch mehr oder weniger regelmäßiges „Bot“-ähnliches („uppen“, „pushen“) Posten in der Themenübersicht immer wieder nach oben zu schieben.
Für Avatare, Profilbilder und Signaturen gelten die Regeln wie für die restlichen Inhalte.

Das Verletzen dieser Regeln wird Verwarnungen und Sperren der betreffenden Benutzer nach sich ziehen!

Doppelaccounts: Es ist nicht erwünscht, dass die selbe Person sich mit mehreren Usern anmeldet. Dies ist in der Forensoftware nachverfolgbar.

Die Signaturlänge im Forum ist auf maximal vier Zeilen mit jeweils höchstens 80 Zeichen (keine Bilder!) zu beschränken. Für den Inhalt von Signaturen gelten die Regeln wie für Inhalte im Forum.

*Fremde Copyrights beachten*
Urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte (z. B. vollständige Artikel oder Fotos), dürfen nicht ohne Zustimmung der Rechteinhaber veröffentlicht werden. Falls so etwas doch passiert, ist allein der-/diejenige verantwortlich, der/die den entsprechenden Beitrag im Forum veröffentlicht hat. Bei Fotos bietet sich statt einer Einbettung ein Link zu der Seite an, auf der das Foto sichtbar ist, um mögliche Unterlassungs- bzw. Schadensersatzansprüche zu vermeiden.

*Raubkopien*
Es ist nicht gestattet, auf den Seiten von MTB-News.de nicht lizenzierte Kopien („Raubkopien“) zum Kauf oder Tausch anzubieten bzw. Anfragen diesbezüglich zu stellen. Dies betrifft insbesondere Kopien von Computer-Software, Filmen oder Musik. Weiterhin sind Links auf Webseiten mit illegalem oder teilweise illegalem Inhalt nicht gestattet.

*Was sowieso unzulässig ist*
MTB-News.de duldet insbesondere zu oben genannten Regeln keine strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalte. Darunter fallen Inhalte, die NS-Propaganda, Volksverhetzung und sonstiges rechtes Gedankengut in die Foren tragen, aber auch Hinweise auf bestimmte Porno-Seiten. Solltest Du auf derartiges stoßen, melde bitte den entsprechenden Inhalt.

*Wichtig: MTB-News.de übt keine Zensur aus!*
Im Wortsinn kann nicht von Zensur gesprochen werden, denn MTB-News.de als privates Projekt ist grundsätzlich nicht verpflichtet, beliebige Äußerungen zu veröffentlichen. Ebenfalls sind wir nicht verpflichtet, uns für Änderungen und Löschungen von Inhalten bzw. Sperrungen von Benutzern zu rechtfertigen.


----------

